
Big Tech pays poor Kenyans to teach self-driving cars (2018) - _Microft
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-46055595
======
_Microft
It would be easy to to dismiss this _just_ as cheap labor but it's both
teaching people skills and not distorting the local labour market (which is
also adressed in the last part of the article).

~~~
aurizon
Yes, I agree, brings money into the economy

